# Quilt Shops



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Having just completed a block for the Forum Quilt Project, I read an article in the paper this morning that I thought was interesting. It talked about how quilt shops have been one business that have not been adversely affected by the recession. In fact, business has been increasing over the past few years. People are not spending their money on travel or dining out as much, but still spending money on their hobbies. I can feel good, cuz I know I have done my part in keeping them going strong!! ound: We have four nice quilt shops in our area and the article said they have all been doing well. We also have a JoAnn's, which appears to be shooting itself in the foot by not properly staffing its store. Have heard over and over again, people have gotten so disgusted by not being able to get waited on in a reasonable amount of time, that they lay their intended purchases down and walk out of the store, vowing never to return. You can get good deals there, but I have not shopped there in over a year as I found the lack of service too frustrating. So, the area quilt shops have benefited from JoAnn's short-sightedness, as you can always get good service from them.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

that's great to hear. Unfortunately,in my area, my very favorite quilt shop (the one I got all my fabrics from for my quilt block last year) closed last month. 
I don't know if it was for economic reasons, but I was very sad to see it close- they always had such gorgeous fabrics I couldn't find anywhere else. Hopefully, the others will continue to do well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Up further north, from Seattle north to Bellingham, quilt shops have been struggling for the past 2-3 years. Several have gone out of business or are hanging on by their teeth. One of the biggest quilt shops in Quilting, the Seattle based In The Beginning, closed about 2 years ago, they kept their pattern design part, but closed the fabric sales part.

I know Idaho has been struggling, also.

The scuttlebut within the quilt shops themselves is pretty full of the difficulty of keeping their doors open, marketing strategies, and ways to stretch their dollars. 

Joanne's will probably always do a good business because of their prices... but, in case you don't know, most of their fabrics are printed on lower quality goods that have less thread count and don't last as long as most of the better quality goods found in quilt shops. It is interesting, I made a quilt with both Joanne's fabric and a few pieces of good fabric... after 10 years the Joanne's parts were becoming obviously threadbare. 

Is this too much information? (Ha, sorry...)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, Sheri, I was surprised by the information in this article. It would have been my guess that the quilt shops were taking a hit and struggling to make it. However, it stated that 'according to the 2010 Quilting in America survey results, the estimated value of the quilting market in America is close to $3.6 billion, an increase of 9 percent since 2006'. It mentioned that one shop in our area has gone from carrying 500 bolts of fabric five years ago to 5000 now. Another relocated to a larger shop two years ago. Another opened a couple of years ago, saying that business was good the first year and has been increasing. The fourth one has always done good business as well, and they sell machines and it is my perception that they sell a lot of them. Whenever I have been in the local shops, there are always customers and the customers are buying. So, at least in this area, people are supporting them, for whatever reason, and our area has a fairly high unemployment rate. 

I think quilters are aware that the quality of fabric carried in the quilt shops is of superior quality to that carried by JoAnn's: however, I doubt that the general population is. The shops hold classes and that is a draw as well. I think, as in years past, it is a social outlet for women - just as important or more so than buying fabric and quilting. Once they get us in the doors, however, they are counting on us to be unable to resist the beautiful fabrics.  I know at least one of the shops takes fabrics and patterns to the Sewing Fairs - in Portland and in Puyallup - and possibly to area quilt shows. 

I did not realize In the Beginning had closed.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Quite a few shops have closed here. There are still a few a little drive from me and a Joann's not too far. My favorite thing was to wait until the big quilt show in Lancaster, Pa every spring and go nuts buying fabric there.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is good news for your area Linda. Iowa being in the heartland had many many quilt shops in little bitty rural towns. Some have closed.  I was extremely sad when the little tiny one here in my hometown closed over a year ago. It was so darn small and yet was chalked full of fabrics in every color and print imaginable. It really was a treasure trove...and actually stocked more fabrics then a place 3X it's size. I thought I'd cry.

I think many shops in my area are struggling....We had a Hancock Fabrics that went out of business a few years ago just south of me. I was really surprised when that closed it's doors. Now-the only source of fabric in that town is Hobby Lobby and well...Walmart...but even at that-Walmart is kind of a joke and some of their fabric is the lowest quality I have ever seen.

Don't you think that people are reverting back to traditional hobbies? I remember there being a big quilt boom back in the early 80's...and now once again. It is hard not to think that the economy and state of the country isn't reflected in people's desire to go back to quilting. I have seen it really boom even in just the last several years....and it is a money maker too. The costs of quality sewing machines,fabric and quilting supplies..not to mention magazines,books,threads,and what not ....quilting is not a cheap hobby. I know I told my husband I wanted a long arm machine...imagine his shock when I showed him a millienium that retails for 17,400.00 and the computer another 11,400.00......I tell yeah.....he almost had a stroke! I don't think I'll be getting one unless I win the lottery or something.....but then....oh yeah--I'm gonna have me one! :kiss:
Enjoy your quilt shops Linda! Enjoy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I LOVE quilting, and the quilt-chatter and sharing! Hugs to all the quilters out there!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I HATE our Jo-Anns, IF I absolutly MUST buy material there, I grab my "number" BEFORE I shop for material, since the wait can be up to an HOUR sometimes to get the material cut, it is rediculous!! I wanted to do a quilt block this year for the quilt, but I am a beginner and can't do fancy blocks. just plain old squares. sigh... maybe someday!! 
Happy to find some quilting friends!!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

For the last 6 years Lynda and I have taken an annual Motorcycle Ride - or automotive road trip (like last years trip). One of the things we always do it make time for a visit to a new quilt shop. She's been to quilt shops all over the country and part of the fun for each years planning is "What shops will we go to this year".

One of her favorites was the Fonz and Porter shop in Winterset, Ia. Followed by the "Beartooth Quilts" in Montana and one in Portland. I think that quilters are universally some of the nicest people around.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Julie, do you do any machine quilting on your regular machine? I would just like a straight-stitch machine with a larger throat for that (I think there are several around 9 inches). The long arms are expensive and take up a lot of room as well. I would have nowhere to put one. Of course, if one were to win the lottery, one could build a studio just for that. :biggrin1: I prefer hand quilting - I guess I like the process as much or more than the actual finished product, but there are times when I would like something finished in this lifetime!  

Our quilt shops all seem to carry different types of fabrics - they don't all carry the same thing and I think that helps them. And a lot of times, women will caravan from out of town and then hit them all. One shop carries a lot of reproduction fabrics, one a lot of brighter and Asian prints, etc. The only time I go into JoAnn's is if I need something non-quilt related. Like fleece or something. They carry a lot of craft stuff too, but we have a Michaels and that is a craft store and you get decent service in there. But like I said above, I haven't been into JoAnn's in over a year as it is just too frustrating to deal with the lack of service. Totally do not understand the corporate philosophy of not hiring appropriate staff to deal with the customer demand. They give their employees as few hours as possible so they don't have to pay benefits. And I would think the customers and sales lost would be more than the money paid to the employees they need to hire. And Portland has Fabric Depot - it is HUGE - and they have frequent good sales and they provide enough staff so you don't have to wait long at all. Or they used to anyway - guess I haven't been there in awhile either.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> That is good news for your area Linda. Iowa being in the heartland had many many quilt shops in little bitty rural towns. Some have closed.  I was extremely sad when the little tiny one here in my hometown closed over a year ago. It was so darn small and yet was chalked full of fabrics in every color and print imaginable. It really was a treasure trove...and actually stocked more fabrics then a place 3X it's size. I thought I'd cry.
> 
> I think many shops in my area are struggling....We had a Hancock Fabrics that went out of business a few years ago just south of me. I was really surprised when that closed it's doors. Now-the only source of fabric in that town is Hobby Lobby and well...Walmart...but even at that-Walmart is kind of a joke and some of their fabric is the lowest quality I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


Right Julie, I have to win the lottery and as I said sell some blood to get the machine I want. 
I think quilting is in a new "phase", making a comeback. My hobby, painting seems to have lost ground. Scrapbooking and beading have taken over Michaels.
For a first time quilt square maker, I must say without the help of the lady/owner of a nice quilt shop, I would have never gotten my materials. One time when I did NOT want a clerk who knew nothing to help me...I have to admit it is addicting and I watch the quilting arts show on PBS...whewwww how beautiful some fiberart can be!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

SnickersDad said:


> For the last 6 years Lynda and I have taken an annual Motorcycle Ride - or automotive road trip (like last years trip). One of the things we always do it make time for a visit to a new quilt shop. She's been to quilt shops all over the country and part of the fun for each years planning is "What shops will we go to this year".
> 
> One of her favorites was the Fonz and Porter shop in Winterset, Ia. Followed by the "Beartooth Quilts" in Montana and one in Portland. I think that quilters are universally some of the nicest people around.


Jim, where is the Beartooth Quilts shop? (DH and I are from Mt. so just curious where we need to go next trip! :biggrin1 And do you recall the name of the one in Portland? There is one in Deer Lodge, Mt. that we always stop at if we are going through when it is open. It is in an old bank building with marble floors and countertop. Always a MUST stop on our trip. Miles City had a really nice one too, that burned down with three or so other businesses on Main Street about three years ago. I was just sick as I always bought oodles there when we visited. A nice business has sprung up in its place though, called the Main Street Grind. Has an in-house bakery - their breads are made with local honey - they sell a wide variety of sandwiches and there is a daily soup(s), and coffee/espresso, of course. And great cinnamon rolls!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Jim, where is the Beartooth Quilts shop? (DH and I are from Mt. so just curious where we need to go next trip! :biggrin1 And do you recall the name of the one in Portland? There is one in Deer Lodge, Mt. that we always stop at if we are going through when it is open. It is in an old bank building with marble floors and countertop. Always a MUST stop on our trip. Miles City had a really nice one too, that burned down with three or so other businesses on Main Street about three years ago. I was just sick as I always bought oodles there when we visited. A nice business has sprung up in its place though, called the Main Street Grind. Has an in-house bakery - their breads are made with local honey - they sell a wide variety of sandwiches and there is a daily soup(s), and coffee/espresso, of course. And great cinnamon rolls!


Linda -- I knew if I wrote a reply too early I'd mis-remember the shop. I did even worse -- I forgot the state!!! It's actually "Bighorn Quilt Shop" in Greybull, Wy.

My Lynda just got home and corrected my thinking.....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

SnickersDad said:


> Linda -- I knew if I wrote a reply too early I'd mis-remember the shop. I did even worse -- I forgot the state!!! It's actually "Bighorn Quilt Shop" in Greybull, Wy.
> 
> My Lynda just got home and corrected my thinking.....


ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you heard about the price of cottons going up? Good Lord! I received an email about it and asked at the quilt shop when we were there and low and behold---the email was correct! :faint: OH GOOD GRIEF! She told me it is expected to DOUBLE! :faint:

It made me want to buy a bunch and stock up before I can no longer afford to sew! If that is true and it actually doubles...it would be 18.00 a yard! :faint::rant::faint::rant:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> Have you heard about the price of cottons going up? Good Lord! I received an email about it and asked at the quilt shop when we were there and low and behold---the email was correct! :faint: OH GOOD GRIEF! She told me it is expected to DOUBLE! :faint:
> 
> It made me want to buy a bunch and stock up before I can no longer afford to sew! If that is true and it actually doubles...it would be 18.00 a yard! :faint::rant::faint::rant:


Julie, hurry up and give us the theme and colors for the next quilt so we can get the fabric now...:frusty:


----------

